# True love



## Jillaroo (Jul 28, 2013)

An older couple were lying in bed one night. The husband was falling asleep but the wife was in a romantic mood and wanted to talk.  She said: "You used to hold my hand when we were courting." Wearily he reached across, held her hand for a second and tried to get back to sleep.  A few moments later she said: "Then you used to kiss me." Mildly irritated, he reached across, gave her a peck on the cheek and settled down to sleep..
Thirty seconds later she said: "Then you used to bite my Neck."  Angrily, he threw back the bed clothes and got out of bed. "Where are you going?" she asked. 

"To get my teeth!"


----------



## Casper (Jul 28, 2013)

:lofl::lofl:


----------

